# m 100 error: failed to open memo pad database



## tonyaa (Dec 10, 2004)

hi all - first post here - i get this message when i try to open my palm on my lap top. error: failed to open memo pad database

do not know version but palm is about 3 years old so probably very early ver. my os is windows 2000

any advise appreciated

thanks - tony


----------



## plejon (Jul 26, 2001)

If you don't need the info in the memo DB anymore, you could try to erase the entire database with a utility such as z-catalog


----------

